# Jean Eastman Outdid Herself Again - LOOK!!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Well, as some of yall may or may not know, I got married this weekend to my girlfriend Tommie - it has been a long time coming. As her wedding gift to me, she worked with Jean and had an original watercolor done for me. This thing is awesome!!! Thanks Marcus for the photo!! Couldn't have happened without that picture from the Port O'Connor tournament. This thing is awesome. Just had to share it.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Congratulations. Here's to many years of happiness. BTW, that painting is outstanding.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Congrats! and your welcome


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Scott, congrats on your new lifetime commitment, that's really cool. And that painting is beautiful. Jean continues to out do herself.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

The love of art and the art of loving!


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Congrats and great painting!


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

well done Scott... and the eastman painting is impressive too...


----------

